# Official Summer League Thread



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>









Roster:
Lance Allred 
Alpha Bangura 
Mark Bortz 
Lionel Chalmers 
Mire Chatman 
Erwin Dudley 
Chuck Eidson 
Daniel Ewing 
Tang Hamilton 
Jerry Johnson 
Chris Kaman 
Thomas Kelati 
Ontario Lett 
Shaun Livingston 
Jonathan Moore 
Quinton Ross 
Jobey Thomas 
Cuthbert Victor
Chris Wilcox 

Schedule:
*Thursday (7/7/05)-7:00 PM: Boston Celtics - Clippers 59- Celtics 76 Boxscore 
Saturday (7/9/05)-4:00 PM: Phoenix Suns - Clippers 68- Suns 74 Boxscore 
Monday (7/11/05)-5:00 PM: Detroit Pistons
Wednesday (7/13/05)-5:00 PM: Sacramento Kings
Friday (7/15/05)-6:00 PM: Denver Nuggets
</center>*


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Too bad, Sofo won't be there. Probably he'll be a free agent now because he still looks like Robert Traylor for about two or three years.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> Too bad, Sofo won't be there. Probably he'll be a free agent now because he still looks like Robert Traylor for about two or three years.



I am confused about Sofo. They said he would play yet he isn't on the roster.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Also Chris ".357" Wilcox & Harvey Thomas. I thought they was on the roster.

Does Kaman really need to be in the summer league again?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> Also Chris ".357" Wilcox & Harvey Thomas. I thought they was on the roster.
> 
> Does Kaman really need to be in the summer league again?



Wilcox is on the vegas summer league website but not on the Clippers.com one. I think the Clippers.com made a mistake and put Mikki Moore on the roster instead of Wilcox.

It wouldn't hurt Kaman to learn more.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Stats on the Summer League Players

Lance Allred C 6-11 270 2/02/81 Weber State ’05 Weber State (NCAA): 17.7 ppg, 12.0 RPG, FGP: 51.5%, 3Pts: 60% & All-Big Sky Conf. team.

Alpha Bangura G 6-6 215 4/02/80 St. John’s ’02 Benfica Lisbona (Portugal): Played at a CBA All-Stars Game.

Mire Chatman G 6-2 185 10/24/78 UTPA ’05 Pau Orthez (France): 16.3 ppg, 6.2 apg, 1.4 spg, FGP: 50%, 3Pts: 48.5% & All-French ProA of the Year.

Erwin Dudley F 6-8 245 10/02/81 Alabama ’03 Maccabi Rishon Le-Zion (Israel): 19.7 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 1.1 bpg, FGP: 62.8%, 3Pts: 60%, Eurobasket.com All-Israeli League Center of the Year & League 1st team.

Chuck Eidson F 6-7 205 10/10/80 South Carolina ’03 Giessen (Germany): Played at a German Bundesliga All-Star Game

Tang Hamilton F 6-7 205 5/26/78 Mississippi St. ’01 Fayetteville (NBDL): 15.8 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 2.2 apg, FGP: 52.8% & ALL-NBDL Honorable Mention.

Jerry Johnson G 6-0 175 4/23/82 Rider ’05 Rider (NCAA): 18.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 4.5 apg, 1.5 spg, FGP: 40.9%, 3Pts: 39.2% & All-MAAC 1st team.

Ontario Lett F 6-6 265 12/14/79 Pittsburgh ’03 Perth (Australia): 14.2 ppg, 6.7 rpg & 1.9 apg in 14 games. Clips had him in last year’s summer league.

Jonathan Moore F 6-8 220 6/10/82 N.C. Central ’05 N.C. Central (NCAA)

Jobey Thomas G 6-4 190 3/24/80 UNC-Charlotte ’02 Ferrara (Italy): Two seasons ago; 20.2 ppg, 3.2 rpg & 1.1 apg in 31 games.

Cuthbert Victor G 6-5 190 1/30/83 Murray St. ‘04 Plasencia Galco (Spain): 14 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.2 apg, 2.0 spg, 1.1 bpg, FGP: 58.7% & 3Pts: 31.4% in 32 games.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Sofo is not comin because his Greek team wont give him clearance.

He wont be a FA. We hold his rights until he decides to come over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RD said:


> Sofo is not comin because his Greek team wont give him clearance.
> 
> He wont be a FA. We hold his rights until he decides to come over.


Thanks for the info. :clap:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why does Clipper.com have Mikki Moore on the roster. He is a free agent and shouldnt have to prove him self in the summer league.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

There's a little snippet in the LA Times about Sofo.

I wish he were coming, but if his team wont allow him to come over, thats got to be a positive thing. If he wasnt worth their time, they wouldnt give to craps about what he does.

The one player that stands out to me on the roster is Erwin Dudley. I always liked him at Bama. He's not real big, but he's tough, he'll bang, and he can rebound. I think he could be like Reggie Evans. It'll be interesting to see how he does, and if he can earn a roster invite for the real thing. I wouldnt mind seeing him take Mamadou's spot on the roster.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers6jul06,1,7896889,full.story?coll=la-headlines-sports 


> Sofoklis Schortsanitis, the Clippers' second-round pick in the 2003 draft, was not given clearance from the Greek national team and will not be joining the Clippers in Las Vegas, as the club had hoped. Schortsanitis, 6 feet 10 and 280 pounds, has played professionally in Greece the last two seasons.


Also Wilcox might not play:


> Chris Wilcox has not determined whether he'll play for the Clippers' summer league team in Las Vegas this month after being charged last week in Maryland with transporting a handgun in a vehicle, his agent said.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Please check out our preview article on the summer league at clippersdaily.com


We will try to scout and possibly interview a lot of intriguing players at this years league like:
Gerald Green 
Martynas Andriuskevicius 
John Lucas Jr. 
Pavel Podkolzin 
Darko Milicic 
Carlos Delfino 
Amir Johnson 
Ike Diogu 
Chris Taft 
Sean Banks 
Chris Paul 
Trevor Ariza 
Nate Robinson 
Fran Vazquez 
Mindaugas Katelynas 
Dijon Thompson 
Ha Seung Jin 
Martell Webster 
Sebastian Telfair 
Francisco Garcia 
Randy Holcomb 
Peter John Ramos


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like NBA TV is going to show some of the games but 4-5 days after the game over.

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/news_article.cfm?article=35


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

NBA TV is gonna have games on for around 2 weeks, Every single day. I am gonna go crazy.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wait...so the Clippers aren't playing in Long Beach? Wow!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Wait...so the Clippers aren't playing in Long Beach? Wow!



Nope, I wish they were playing in Long Beach but it is Vegas this year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Summer League Q&A With Shaun Livingston 



> Now that you have had some time to get to know these guys---what are your initial thoughts on this summer squad?
> "There's going to be a lot of guys hustling and fighting for spots. We've got a talented group of guys and I think we can accomplish a lot here in Vegas."





> Looking back on your rookie campaign, what are you most proud of from last season?
> "I'm proud of finishing out the year. After I injured my shoulder, there was talk about sitting out the remainder of the season, but I'm glad I went back out there and gained experience. I think we showed a lot in the final weeks of the year and hope that is a sign of things to come next season."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Will anyone else be going to any of the games?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Will anyone else be going to any of the games?



I am not but which games are you going to yama?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox will play in the summer league!

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers7jul07,1,3008184.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Chris Wilcox plans to join the Clippers for summer league competition in Las Vegas, his agent said. "We'll be coming," Jeff Fried said. "We're just finishing up a couple of things at this end and then he'll be on his way out there."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers got killed in the first game, 59-76. The boxscore is not up yet.:dead:


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Only 6 pts in the 1st quarter, damn what the hell they were doing out there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> Only 6 pts in the 1st quarter, damn what the hell they were doing out there.



Where do you see this?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/teams.cfm?team=8


right there


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

On the quarter score box on the Vegas Summer league website.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> http://www.vegassummerleague.com/teams.cfm?team=8
> 
> 
> right there



I see the final score there but not the quarter by quarter scoring.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=15


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

The Celtics got off to a hot start against the Los Angeles Clippers Thursday night, cruising to a 23-6 lead at the end of the first quarter. They never looked back, beating the Clippers, 76-59.

Rookie Gerald Green led the Celtics with 14 points (5-9 FG). Tony Allen had 13 points (5-11 FG), while Justin Reed pitched in 12 points (4-9 FG). The Celtics finished the game shooting 44 percent (28-64 FG), and out-rebounded the Clippers 51-34. 

Daniel Ewing was the only Clipper in double figures, scoring 12 points (4-9 FG). They finished the shooting just 28 percent (16-58 FG). The Clippers scored more points in the third quarter (21) than they did in the first and second quarters combined (20). 

Reed had 11 points (4-9 FG) in the first half, while Green had 10 points (4-5 FG) for the Celtics. Green provided the highlight of the night when he jammed over two Clippers. The dunk brought the fans to their feet for several minutes. The Celtics shot 43 percent (18-42 FG) for the half, out-rebounding the Clippers 30-16. 

The Clippers had a dreadful half, shooting just 23 percent (6-26 FG) and committing seven turnovers


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Team Assists: Only 3

Team Shooting Percentage: 27%


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow could the Clippers shoot any worse! It is not good when Daniel Ewing is the leading scorer with 12 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> Team Assists: Only 3
> 
> Team Shooting Percentage: 27%



WOW, I didn't even notice the assits that is sad! Must have been a lot of selfish playing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chalmers picking up right where he left off. 1-7 from the field. Way to go Lionel. :laugh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not a single player shot over 50%. Quinton Ross led the Clippers in rebounds, where were you Chris?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wait the Celtics only had 2 assists. So both teams combined had 5, wow. :rofl:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:upset: Wow that was a surprise Gerald Green played well and he had a highlight dunk. It's a good thing Korelov played well. Wait he isnt there


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

yea green looks good, what back problem?? But I think dunleavy wants a wb (no offense), baylor would have gone for Green IMO


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Green did well offensively but had 5 TO's and 6 fouls.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He did do alot better than Yarso.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

DraftExpress had this to say...

*Chris Kaman* - _7 points (2-10 FG), 3 rebounds, 3 turnovers_

Probably the biggest disappointment of the day, Kaman is a player who should be able to come in and dominate on his way to 20 points and 10 rebounds with the greatest of ease playing here. Kaman was getting the ball in good positions early on thanks to Shaun Livingston, but was very impatient using that position to get a good shot off and often ended up settling for soft fadeaways or just downright heaving the ball at the basket hoping it sticks. He was guarded effectively by Ryan Gomes, Taylor Coppenrath, Al Jefferson, and especially Kendrick Perkins. You can tell why he was drafted where he was, with his size, footwork, mobility, and touch around the basket, but his extremely average basketball IQ makes you wonder whether he will ever put it all together. Kaman wasn't trying very hard to make his presence felt on the defensive end or on the glass, and didn't look to be in very good shape either. Kaman was dominated by the Celtic big men all night and did a very poor job helping Livingston out.

*Shaun Livingston* - Without anything resembling a team here in terms of talent, Livingston was forced to create his own shot every single time down the floor as there was absolutely no movement, game plan or half court sets set up by his coaches before or during the game. While he can certainly create off the dribble, he much prefers to settle for weak fadeaways at this point rather than taking the ball strong to the hoop using his superior size and athletic ability. His shot is very streaky still, so obviously that plan didn't go over too well as he was guarded by the best defenders the Celtics could muster up, especially Justin Reed. Still, it's impossible not to notice how incredibly talented this kid is with the ball in his hands; his ball-handling and court vision are nothing short of superb, but he looks like he still has a ways to go before he can really make an impact on the NBA.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Clippers got way better but still lose to the Phoenix Suns (74-68)

Leandro Barbosa continued his excellent summer league play by pouring in a game-high 32 points (11-20 FG, 10-12 FT) to help the Phoenix Suns defeat the Los Angeles Clippers, 74-68.

Phoenix trailed by four heading into the fourth quarter, 52-56, but Barbosa turned things around for the Suns in the fourth. He single handedly outscored the Clippers, 17-12 in the fourth. Phoenix held Los Angeles to three of 13 shooting in the final quarter.

Stephen Graham had 14 points (6-9 FG) and four rebounds for the Suns. Phoenix ended the game shooting 45 percent (26-58 FG). The Suns out scored the Clippers 40-32 in the paint and 21-11 in points off of turnovers.

Chris Kaman had 25 points (10-18 FG) and 10 rebounds for the Clippers, but also committed 10 turnovers. Quinton Ross (5-10 FG) and Erwin Dudley (5-6 FG) chipped in 10 points a piece.

The Clippers shot 46 percent (26-57 FG) for the game. The Clippers out rebounded the Suns 42-30 resulting in a 15-4 advantage in second chance points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=23

Chalmers played horribly again, shot 2-11 from the field, and 1-6 for 3 point land. At least he was able to get 6 rebounds....

Kaman with a monster game. :banana: 
25 points, 10 rebounds but 10 TO's :dead:

And it looks like Ross and Erwin Dudly had decent games putting up some nice numbers while shooting well.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Team Assists: 4

Livingston & Wilcox DNP

Chalmers strikes again, 2-11 shooting.

Team Turnovers: 23

Only 12 in the 4th quarter

1-8 3 point shooting


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Are these stat keepers being picky about assists?
Only 4 for the Clippers and 7 for the Suns...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The assist are probably wrong. What happen to Shaun he better not be hurt again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1037 

Draftexpress has some nice things to say about Ewing, Ross, and Kaman.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why can't the Clippers get any free agents on the summer league team that I have heard of. The only players I know are the current Clippers. When I looked at the other teams rosters I saw a lot of guys that were projected 2nd round picks such as Eddie Basden, Gilchrist, Donell Taylor, Stevie Graham, Will Conroy, Ellis Myles, Coppenrath, Will Bynum, Tre Simmons and Kelenna Azubuike. Why couldn't the Clippers pick up a couple of those guys. Is this an example of how no one wants to play for the Clippers? Maybe Dunleavy should have saw it coming that he wasn't going to get a top tier SG to join the Clippers and just tried to keep Bobby.


----------



## clipperfan42 (Jul 4, 2005)

Just because Kobe chose the lakers last year doesnt mean you stop trying to sign big name FA's. That's how the clippers are going to rebuild their rep, by making big offers to players so other players see that they're willing to spend cash now. I think the worst possible thing that couldve happened regarding bobby happened, he was offered WAY MORE than any other team that was going after him was willing to offer. I dont fault the clippers on that one.

WITH THAT BEING SAID, mobley needs to be offered whatever he wants. Unlike bobby, we know that cuttino has been a consistently good player for years. I would love to have cuttino as our 2 guard, that would solve that problem at that position. Tons of luck to bobby we're gonna miss him, but we must move on. 

Note: Talked to Joe Safety of the clippers organization yesterday via phone call (i was so pissed about bobby i needed somebody from the organization to explain what the fck was going on) 

clipperfan42: "Hey joe, I'm a very concerned season ticket holder as to why you guys are making the decisions you guys are making, why did you guys let bobby go?"

Joe Safety: "Well, i understand why you would be concerned, but let me assure you that we're doing everything we can to get a solid 2 guard in here. Let me ask you, do you think that bobby was worth 9 million a year?"

clipperfan42: "Well, no but something needs to be done!"

Joe Safety: "We never expected bobby to get a contract offer that large so we were confident we were gonna resign him. Remember, there are still some 2 guards available in free agency"

clipperfan42: "You talkin about Cuttino and Joe Johnson?"

Joe Safety: "Exactly!"

clipperfan42: "Well, if we dont get somebody, whether it be through trade or free agency, you will have several die hard clipper fans that will start to consider rooting for another team"

Joe Safety: "Trust me, we're gonna make something happen to bring in a quality 2 guard in here. We came too far last season to take a step back now. We were so close to playoffs last year, so we wanna upgrade our team to get over that hump this season and for many seasons to come"

clipperfan42: "Well, go get somebody. You know? Overpay a little if you have to, just do something! I'm tired of losing Joe, you know? I want for this team to do well so bad it hurts and i'm tired of being disappointed every season"

Joe Safety: "I understand and please believe that we're working really hard to put a succesful team on the floor from now on"

clipperfan42: "Well, i sure hope so"

Joe Safety: "Well, jimmy thanks for calling, we appreciate the fact that you're responding directly to us when you see the team make a move"

clipperfan42: "or not"

Joe Safety: "Right, or not. Hopefully you'll enjoy the team we put on the court next season"

clipperfan42: "Not if we have Quinton ross starting at the 2"

Joe Safety: "I highly doubt that. We'll get somebody dont worry"

clipperfan42: "Alright, we'll see. Thanks, bye"

NOTE: This guy didnt sound like he was Bullshting me, but you never know. I just wanted to hear it from somebody that's on DTS' payroll.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Summer League Q&A With Lionel Chalmers 



> While league rules prohibited them from taking the floor with you guys, your teammates Elton Brand and Corey Maggette are in Vegas to support the Clippers' summer squad. What does that mean to you?
> "I think its great. When I saw those guys come in, I thought it was amazing. It just shows the type people they are and also the direction we are going in as a team. Its a beautiful thing. I really believe we will have momentum. The little things are what counts and those guys showing up could be the difference to us getting off to a good start this year."





> What do you want to accomplish most this summer?
> "Honestly, I"m just trying to get better at everything. I have a lot to work on just like everybody else. I just want to get better at what the coaching staff needs from me and what I need to do out on the court so I can get out there and help this team win."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston just has a bruised thumb.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2105306&num=3 



> We wish there was more to share about New Orleans' Chris Paul and the Clippers' Shaun Livingston, but the guards we wanted to see most haven't been able to play much yet. Paul banged his wrist in a hard fall Friday night, and Livingston -- whose poster hangs as a banner above one of the baskets here -- came to town with a bruised thumb.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers 69
Pistons 73

No boxscore yet.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

At least we will be able to see this one on NBA TV. Good thing they didnt get blown out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1040 

Looks like Kaman and Chalmers had a good night.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont see anything about the Clippers there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> I dont see anything about the Clippers there.



Thats odd they had the article and then took it away.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1040


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=32 

Chalmers- 17 points, shot 5-12, 1-6 from 3.
Jobey Thomas- 19 pts, 7-10 from the field
Kaman- 18 pts, 8 rebounds


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thomas might be able to get an invite to camp I known he can really shoot the ball and went 5-6 for 3's last game.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

clipperfan42 said:


> Just because Kobe chose the lakers last year doesnt mean you stop trying to sign big name FA's. That's how the clippers are going to rebuild their rep, by making big offers to players so other players see that they're willing to spend cash now. I think the worst possible thing that couldve happened regarding bobby happened, he was offered WAY MORE than any other team that was going after him was willing to offer. I dont fault the clippers on that one.
> 
> WITH THAT BEING SAID, mobley needs to be offered whatever he wants. Unlike bobby, we know that cuttino has been a consistently good player for years. I would love to have cuttino as our 2 guard, that would solve that problem at that position. Tons of luck to bobby we're gonna miss him, but we must move on.
> 
> ...


Apparently, the Clippers did make an offer to Simmons to the tune of 5 years, 41 mil. IF this is true, the only conclusion I can come to is that Bobby really just chose a team based on geographical comfort. I find it hard to believe that money was the only factor considering he's a Chicago native and likely wanted to return home to what is essentially his backyard.

As for Safety, the guy is a paid spinster. He's going to try to polish up the messiest of the messy when called upon to do so. This though I don't see as lip-service, the Clippers know that there will be a mass defection if they fail to spend at least most of their financial wad on somebody who will inspire their fans to continue to pack Staples. Mobley is on his way from all reports, so that itself would seem to back up his apparent statements. Good start, but still much work to be done. 

BTW - Nice mentions above P-23...Conroy was very impressive at UW and played a comparable role in their success to that of Nate Robinson's. I would also personally like to see guys like this get a shot, more players like Quinton Ross who was actually on the Lakers summer roster before joining the Clipps. But who knows, maybe the scouting has done their homework and found a gem or two who might just need a little polishing, at least we can hope they have...?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hopefully Quinton Ross will continue to make strides and become the Clippers next "Bobby Simmons". Ewing has always impressed me with his tenacity and heady play, he could be one of the premier sleepers from this draft. 

That being said, my concern with the Clippers guard situation lies in that fact that with Livingston, Ewing and Chalmers in the backcourt they will be utterly devoid of any veteran PG presence. I havn't heard anything on Rick Brunson as of yet, but the Clipps need to re-sign this guy if they don't plan on having Marko back next season. Overall though, I like the young core of guards we have. Another guy I really like is Thomas Kelati from WSU, this guy can shoot the ball. Havn't heard too much about how he's doing, but I wouldn't mind seeing him on the roster somehow...


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

i agree that Q Ross has made marked improvement and thus should be given quality minutes off the bench as a defensive stopper...he showed he can play against the best 1 & 2 guards and is not afraid to take it to the hole offensively...maybe Ewing should be considered a PG and Chalmers the SG from what i gathered from reading the summer league report...Ricky B would be a great backup as long as he isn't made the go-to guy for the final shot (altho he did have a couple of clutch shots last season).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox will not play.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers13jul13,1,956971.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Chris Wilcox, who was expected to play for the Clippers' summer league team in Las Vegas but didn't report on time after his arrest last month on a handgun charge in Maryland, finally showed up and met with General Manager Elgin Baylor and Coach Mike Dunleavy. But he is not expected to play in the summer league.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ive updated clippersdaily.com with new gallery pictures and interviews from yesterday...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ok today's game will be my final game here at the summer league. Ill try to take some pictures and give you guys some updates during the game. If youre watching on nba tv look out for me, ill be in a bright yellow shirt, black pants. Ill try to stick around the corner near the clipper bench or in the middle behind the scorers table


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers win!
Clippers 74
Kings 68

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1042 

Kaman with 28 points and 16 rebounds in 37 minutes.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That's what Chris should be doing there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=40 

Outside of Kaman, Alpha Bangura had some nice numbers, 13 points on 6-8 shooting.

Chalmers- 0-7 shooting, 3 points :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

On nba.com under inside ticket you can view some Clippers-Pistons summer league highlights for free.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers win!

Clippers 94
Denver 78

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=49

Kaman- 23 points, 6 rebounds
Ewing- 17 points, 3 assists
Chuck Eidson- 15 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists

Chalmers- 0 points, 5 assists


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1045 

Has some good things to say about Ewing and Kaman. Also mentions this guy named Chatman who they believe the Clippers didn't give a fair shot.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats great to hear about Chatman :curse: Why did they draft ewing you can get point guards of his caliber all over the world.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well Summer League is over.
Check out the team page for all the averages of each player.
http://www.vegassummerleague.com/teams.cfm?team=8


----------

